
NA - mindfreeze
https://www.neowin.net/news/google-loses-blogspotin-domain-breaking-hundreds-of-thousands-of-links
======
mindfreeze
Previous Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23767781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23767781)

